# Anyone driving to PV/NV area this season with a little room for 2 boxes?



## dembones (Dec 12, 2014)

A long shot but is anyone driving to PV/NV area this season that would have room for a suitcase & a tote I am flying down in September, but already have 2 suitcases full for the flight. I am in Camas near Portland & Vancouver, Wa. area. Let me know & we can talk

Thanks much,

Joseph Q


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

If you don't find anyone to help, you can still fly with those boxes, you just have to pay an extra bag charge. It still comes out far cheaper than mailing them.


----------



## dembones (Dec 12, 2014)

yea i know but carrying 3-4 bags thru the airport by myself....


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

use curbside check in, rent a cart for a couple bucks, tip a skycap even, just write it off as part of the cost of moving the goods. Mostly it's pretty easy to quickly get rid of bags you're checking, it's the carry-ons you have to hump all the way that are a PITA.


----------



## dembones (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't htink there was curbside pickup anymore due to covid.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You might be right, but lugging more than you can carry through an airport is basically a $10 problem, I wouldn't let that deter you. If, of course, you don't get a volunteer here. I don't want to reduce your chances of that by my posting, just to suggest a best alternative to a negotiated agreement.


----------

